# Salmon at Safety Beach......again 14th,15th/6



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Well after catching my first Salmon last w/end, I thought I'd give it another go on Sat. and Sun. Water was a bit sloppy on saturday, but sunday was magic. Try my new home made lure out, and it worked a treat!  Both days I spend about 2 hrs on the water just before sunset. All up catching 15 salmon on Saturday and 23 on sunday ranging from 40 - 44cm long. Great fun and all released to fight another day. Managed to take some video and photos on my new h.made camera rig - worked well I reckon (video quality a bit dodgy though  ) Could be the way I uploaded it to youtube (1st time uploader!)





























Cheers

Matt


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i love that lure...i going to make one and give it whirl...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of fun those sambos - and good onya for the home made lure.... your thoughts on your - matching the hatch - some white bait perhaps ??/ Does the lure have any action.. how do you work it ??


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

G'day Wopfish
Found some small 3" garfish in the stomach of the salmon last week. It's got to be the cheapest and quickest lure i've made!

Cheers
Matt


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Matty, I regard you as a smart and creative fisherperson. I am responsible for going into a tackle store and spending countless hundreds of dollars on fishing gear that looks pretty but in reality, lets face it fish can't be that smart and selective to hit only the fancy colourful lures that are available to us in the store. I remember watching Alby Mangels world adventures when I was a kid and he just used a hook wrapped in alfoil. I reckon your improvised plastic lure made of junk in the workshop is spot-on and I also reckon that more people should get back to basics and experiment with this type of home made gear. I am off on a trip to Darwin in October and I have started making some poppers out of dowell / broomsticks just to see how they go. It is good to fall back on the old shop-bought favourites (I have plenty of exy rapalas etc) but it is important to appreciate that we are victims of a massive fishing tackle marketing campain that guarantees that you can't catch a fish without the best and latest gimmick (rubbish!!!). We should start a thread for kayak fishing using home made gear........ I was looking at some lures made by Arpie (Forster, NSW) using stainless steel cutlery etc. that look the go and would probably be very effective. These are the reasons I started making my own trout spinning lures ( 40 cents each) that replicate a celta ($4-5.00 each) and just as effective. Make sure you continue to post stories about your fish taken on the home made gear, it could save some AKFF folks alot of dollars......
Cheers


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

Great video Matty. Those salmon sure are a lot of fun on the light gear.

What type of camera are you using?

How have you set it up?
I have seen people down my way use those same lures and they seem to work a treat. Now all I need is some pedals for my yak.


----------



## dp21 (Mar 22, 2008)

great work on the salmonids matty, and loved the video too, nice touch. those fish must have felt pretty silly when they got to the boat and realised what they'd been nabbed on. might see you out there one of these days. have you been venturing anywhere else lately? cheers, dan


----------



## Maddogmatt (Apr 30, 2008)

Matty, re home made lure which clearly works. I have been told to cut half way along plastic tube (2 cuts) so the end splays a little. Then insert 2 to 3 hooks just as you had. I just made some last night in the hope of catching my first salmon. Very impressive catch. Maddogmatt


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Jimmy34 - Thanks. Nothing better than a fish caught on a home made lure  I remember watching Alby Mangels too.....or was it Judy Green!

Chi4505 - Camera is just a Nikon 4mg. It's rigged up on PVC pipe mounted through sail hole on the hobie. Not bad, but needs some improvement. I press record, then swivel it out into position. Here's some pics..

















dp21 - Yeah awesome watching this huge school hitting the lure on the surface and then jumping out of the water when hooked. Haven't had much time to get out. Both of these outings were last minute "leave passes" from home. 2hrs each time.

Maddog - Yourself and dp21 should come down and give it a go. Reckon you got 95% chance they will still be in area next weekend. They seem to like the food supply in the area.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## dp21 (Mar 22, 2008)

sounds like a sublime couple of hours, they pull like buggery for their size. can't say i've ever seen a large school of anything working the baitfish yet, let alone be dragging them in like you did! might try for a lengthy sesh on saturday morn. drop a mesage on this post if you're heading down at all, would love to see that lure in action.......cheers, dan


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Fanatastic Matt. Really well done on the video. Well worth the touble. Top marks!!

If a picture is worth a thousand words, then a video is worth a thousand pictures 8) .
Come to think of it, a video IS a thousand pictures :? .


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

You tube clip looked cool - especially the flick stick getting a good banana bend in it !!!


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

Matty,
Is that lure weighted at all to get it down? Or does it just sit beneath the water line?
Thanks for the pics of your setup.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done Matty,
I use the same lure for all my fish. The difference being that I buy my mine in long lengths of green tube. (green seems to work best, and I have tried all colours)
I have been out over the last couple of weeks and have caught heaps of bull herring and salmon on the same setup.
I use number 4 floats with a leader about 1.5 metres long. This allows you to cast either side of the yak before paddling. With two lines in the water there are much better chances of catching fish. Then if you get one on the other line doesn't sink down to the bottom.  
Well done ;-)


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

chi4505 said:


> Matty,
> Is that lure weighted at all to get it down? Or does it just sit beneath the water line?
> Thanks for the pics of your setup.


G'day Chi4505
The lure trolled at nice and easy speed on the hobie and it sits just under the surface maybe 3-4 inches. The salmon make a real splash when they hit the lure. Still can't believe how hot the session was!

Cheers


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

. :lol: Great vid matty, have you been to a srink about that compulsive obsession disorder,only joking great job so many thing going on at one time :lol:


----------



## enviroman (Mar 7, 2008)

hi matt,

enjoyed the pics and the vid.... what a great bloody setup you have there.
i caught my first ***** from my yak today and so much fun on light gear.

cheers
mike.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is a pic of the straw that I use.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is what I have caught using the lure from the beach......can't wait to get one off the yak.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Wattie,
There massive fish. Don't think we'll see that size here in PPBay. That straw on the hook seems reasonably small, what's it made of? Did you catch those fish with that lure settup?

Matt


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

When I got for them off the beach I use 50lb leader with a larger hook.

This is the size that I use off the yak.

I am not sure of the size of the hook but I bend it ot out a bit.....for some reason this seems to work best.

I have tried all sorts of lures and hooks and this set-up seems to work best for me. ;-)


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

By the way,

I took Matthew (son) and his friend out to a place called Dunns rock on Sunday morning for a fish.

Because his mate had a sleep over we just fished off the rocks. The kayak that I have is a two person yak so that Matthew and I can go out together. 8)

Anyway, because his mate came out with us we fished off the rocks.

We were casting and retrieving with the lures (straw). And were only fishing for about 10 minutes before Matthews mate had one on (Huge Salmon) :lol:

We had a ball, it was peeling lie off like there was no tomorrow. 

After about ten minutes his arms were too sore so I took over. :?

Because we were fishing off the rocks there was no way that we could drag the Salmon that size up the rocks.

I tried to but it just spapped. 

Anyway the young bloke had a ball.

A shower of rain came through and so we went home.

Matthew is sitting on my lap as we speak.......I have asked him it I can go out by myself on Sunday and see if I can get one off the yak. (Just a litte too risky to take Matthew out too far). I want to be able to get one while they are running.

He said OK.

So I will let you know how I get on. ;-)


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done on the sambos Matty. I really love the simplicity of that homemade lure. Afternoon sessions are harder for me to organise but I reckon I'm going to have make the effort.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Inspirational stuff Matty.
I'll have a crack for them over here in Adelaide this weekend.
Maybe with Alfoil wrapped around and above the top of the hook surrounded by the pastic tubing.
thanks for that.
Drewboy


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

Great video Matt, and I love the lures. I'd love to try them off the beach in the surf, but Wattie, how do you cast them without weight, or what rig do you use?


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Johnny,

I use number 4 floats, then a leader about 1.7 metres long to the straw. From the shore it allows you to cast quit a distance especially off rocks.

From the yak you cast either side of the yak and than start paddling. Then if you get a fish on, the other lure doesn't sink to the bottom. 8)


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Wattie,

Great call with the lure not sinking when yak stops. In Aug I'll be surf fishing in "Banana Boy Classic" (w/e away with the boys) so I'll give "the secret weapon " a try, without telling the other blokes, of course, as worst fisherman wins the Banana Boy


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Matty - how did you find the Sport in the slop on the Saturday ? I reckon the Sport is a beaut little boat, and it really suits me, but in a short chop and going fast, I wondered if you got a bit wet. In the video, you were trolling faster than I normally do (I normally use SPs) and when its a bit sloppy, I tend to slow down to avoid getting waves over the bow.

cheers


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

G'day solatree
The sport is a great craft for its size and weight. In the chop you do get a bit wet but it handles it well. I do have a short video from my saturday session and i'll stick it up on youtube now and i'll post a link.
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Solatree,
Here's the link to video: 




Cheers,
Matt


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Dri-aza-bone ! Don't you just love that close to the water feeling. Brought a smile to my face.

Thanks Matt

cheers


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Great video, as for the lures, plastic tube & straws, I used to buy bags of assorted heat shrink tubeing for catching redfin. Not sure why red or yellow were always best in dams green and black in the creeks never had much luck with blue. We also used to slit the tube each side and then insert one inside anouther inside the outher red main with the yellow tails sticking out the sides (if that makes sence) this was my favorite at Lanacorie Res across the top of the shallow weed beds also Tulluroop dam (also nailed trout here with this lure) when the res begain to fill again casting from the banks. We used to ad a couple of split shots to help with casting.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Great fishing. Love the video.

JT


----------



## Yakwannabe (May 11, 2008)

Sensational post - Great to see a Vic fishing well in the middle of winter.  
Not like the Banana benders who complaina about the clold ;-)


----------

